# Subclinical hyperthyroidism is associated with cardiovascular morbidity



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abnormal cardiac contractility in long term exogenous subclinical hyperthyroid patients as demonstrated by two-dimensional echocardiography speckle tracking imaging

Subclinical hyperthyroidism is associated with cardiovascular morbidity.

http://www.eje.org/cgi/content/abstract/EJE-10-0328v1


----------

